# Feierabendgilde auf Anub?



## Phribos (7. März 2011)

/edit:

So, seit einigen Wochen gibt es uns schon, daher nun mal ein Update.

Unsere "Feierabendgilde" heißt "Depués del Trabajo" und hat ca. 45 Mitglieder (Chars natürlich mehr).

Anfangs haben wir nur Heros und Achivements gemacht, seit letzter Woche versuchen wir uns an PSA (10er).
Um dies regelmäßig weiter zu tun, benötigen wir noch ein paar zusätzliche Mitglieder.

Jeder ist herzlich Willkommen, egal was man sucht:
- Raiden in netter Runde
- normale und heroische Instanzen
- Oldschoolraids
- Achivements farmen
- gammeln und plaudern im Feierabend
- uswusf.

Unter der Woche sind wir in der Regel erst am späten Nachmittag on, da viele von uns arbeiten.
Am Wochenende ist dann mehr los, vor allem echt witzige Abende!

Anwesenheitspflicht oder ähnliches besteht natürlich nicht, nur wenn man sich auf unserer HP für Raids anmeldet sollte man schon pünktlich sein.

Bei Fragen/Interesse sprecht mich einfach ingame an.

Viele Grüße von Anub'Arak
Chamallow


Alt:

Hallo liebe Community,

weiß jemand, ob es eine Art "Feierabendgilde" auf Anub'Arak (Horde) gibt?

Meine Frau und ich möchten gerne eine gründen, nur zu zweit spielt es sich so schlecht.. ;-P

Vielleicht ist ja sogar jemand unter Euch, der genau so eine Gilde sucht.
Es geht darum, dass wir hauptsächlich abends und am Wochenende spielen. Ziel ist es, vielleicht sogar eine 10er Gruppe aufzustellen, um am Wochenende mal zu raiden.

Das Ganze richtet sich hauptsächlich an erwachsene Spieler, die gerne gemütlich und in netter Runde spielen, mit TS und ein paar Drinks (natürlich nur am Wochenende   )

/edit: Nicht dass es jemand falsch versteht. Ich hasse rumgegimpe und es soll schon (vor allem bei Raids) ernsthaft bzw. konzentriert gespielt werden.

Freue mich über Antworten!

Viele Grüße
Chamallow


----------



## Phribos (10. März 2011)

/push wegen Änderung


----------



## Phribos (10. Mai 2011)

So, seit einigen Wochen gibt es uns schon, daher nun mal ein Update.

Unsere "Feierabendgilde" heißt "Depués del Trabajo" und hat ca. 30 Mitglieder (Chars natürlich mehr).

Anfangs haben wir nur Heros und Achivements gemacht, seit letzter Woche versuchen wir uns an PSA (10er).
Um dies regelmäßig weiter zu tun, benötigen wir noch ein paar zusätzliche Mitglieder.

Jeder ist herzlich Willkommen, egal was man sucht:
- Raiden in netter Runde
- normale und heroische Instanzen
- Oldschoolraids
- Achivements farmen
- gammeln und plaudern im Feierabend
- uswusf.

Unter der Woche sind wir in der Regel erst am späten Nachmittag on, da viele von uns arbeiten.
Am Wochenende ist dann mehr los, vor allem echt witzige Abende!

Anwesenheitspflicht oder ähnliches besteht natürlich nicht, nur wenn man sich auf unserer HP für Raids anmeldet sollte man schon pünktlich sein.

Bei Fragen/Interesse sprecht mich einfach ingame an.

Viele Grüße von Anub'Arak
Chamallow


----------



## Phribos (25. Mai 2011)

/push, wachsen weiter aber suchen.. EUCH! :-)


----------



## Phribos (14. Juni 2011)

/push
Raiden regelmäßig und erfolgreich, also keine Angst! :-)


----------

